# Looking For Used Headsets/Earpieces



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 18, 2011)

Trying to get a Peltor/Liberator or some kind of headset but dont feel like dishing out the 700 for the set. Was wondering if anyone had any great setups that would work for the PRC 152s.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 18, 2011)

Your unit won't issue you a system?


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure what your mission will be, however I would ASSume that if you needed them your unit will provide them.  That being said I understand that sometimes you don't always get issued what you'd like.  Honestly though, unless you're running around in a highly kinetic environment, wearing those headsets around all day will get a little annoying and hot.  There's nothing wrong with the standard handsets while running 3 patrols a day in 130 degree heat.  If you're dead set on using a high speed headset though, I'd take a look at the QuietPro tactical headsets.  They use "in the ear" ear pieces and a small mic that you wear on the front of your vest.  They're great for operating at night.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 19, 2011)

I love my Peltors, but Fox is right.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 19, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Not sure what your mission will be, however I would ASSume that if you needed them your unit will provide them. That being said I understand that sometimes you don't always get issued what you'd like. Honestly though, unless you're running around in a highly kinetic environment, wearing those headsets around all day will get a little annoying and hot. There's nothing wrong with the standard handsets while running 3 patrols a day in 130 degree heat. If you're dead set on using a high speed headset though, I'd take a look at the QuietPro tactical headsets. They use "in the ear" ear pieces and a small mic that you wear on the front of your vest. They're great for operating at night.


 


Yeah i know what your saying. I got one of those clear tube ones with the single ear and it does its purpose. But in order for that to work i need to have a handmic and plug it into that. Just looking for something different. Not that i absolutely need it but just looking to see if anyone had anything used and was trying to get rid of it. I looked at the Quiet Pro and they are just as expsenive.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well i got my hands on a used Comtac II Tactical headset with a Single PTT cable for the PRC 148/PRC 152. But the cable that i got was not the right one and wasnt working like it should of been. But then we recently found a Peltor Dual Comm PTT Nato Adapter laying around. So all of this i scored for under a $100. So far the headset works great. Ill be switching it out from another setup depending on whats going on.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell if you find another set around for under $100 you let me know haha.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jan 10, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Hell if you find another set around for under $100 you let me know haha.


 
If i can get my hands on another set i will hook you up. I should be able to get my hands on about 2 more when i go on leave now. Wont be a complete setup more than likely but its better than nothing. I got lucky on landing this deal haha.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mhockey9090 said:


> If i can get my hands on another set i will hook you up. I should be able to get my hands on about 2 more when i go on leave now. Wont be a complete setup more than likely but its better than nothing. I got lucky on landing this deal haha.


Yeah let me know haha.  I've got enough parts laying around the house that I shouldn't have a problem completing the set up.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 10, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I love my Peltors, but Fox is right.


 
I stopped wearing mine about 1/2 way through this last rotation and doubt I will go back to them.

Changed them out for a lapel mic mounted on the top of my E&E pouch with an earbud in one ear and a triple flange plug in the other.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I stopped wearing mine about 1/2 way through this last rotation and doubt I will go back to them.
> 
> Changed them out for a lapel mic mounted on the top of my E&E pouch with an earbud in one ear and a triple flange plug in the other.


I'll shoot you my address if you want to get rid of them.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll buy a set if you manage to get one cheap


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 11, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> I'll shoot you my address if you want to get rid of them.


 
Just because I dont use them in the field doesnt mean they arent used on the range.  ;)


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 11, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> Just because I dont use them in the field doesnt mean they arent used on the range. ;)


Well now I wouldn't want to rob you of ear pro...I tell you what...I'll send you my regular Peltors in exchange ;)


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jan 11, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I stopped wearing mine about 1/2 way through this last rotation and doubt I will go back to them.
> 
> Changed them out for a lapel mic mounted on the top of my E&E pouch with an earbud in one ear and a triple flange plug in the other.


 
Thats my other set up i carry on me as well just for that reason. Ive always wanted one and now got one and probably more. But who is to say i will wear it all the time? Some days ill switch over to the lapel mic with the clear ear piece. All depends on operations too you know? But it sure is a nice piece of equipment to have and use.


----------

